# PHOTOS FROM ASHRIDGE Poo Fest



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Yesterday get together was a huge success and we ended up with 31 dogs in all. The weather was kind sun shone dogs played and then sat while the humans munched away on the odd huge cream scone, cake or what ever else they fancied.
Thank you to all of you who came and hope you enjoyed it. Mary

http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd192/mezz-g/Poo Fest Ashridge 2012/


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad you had a great time Mary. 31 is a lot of 'poos! Couldn't view the album though.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no! I was really looking forward to these this morning - Mary come back!!!! x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Couldn't view the album,it says it's private and you need to log in to see it


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Snap ! Come back Mary !


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I couldnt view it either, was so eager to see that many poos gathered together! You are so fortunate to have get togethers like this as we do not have gatherings of that magnitude in the states that I know of. My Sami would go nuts to see that many friends in one place!! Will keep checking . . . Mary . . come back and fix it!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done on arranging this meet, what a fabulous selection of poos to get together .. I cant see the photos on here but have seen there was some rather huge scones which looked so tasty


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Come back mmmmmaaaarrryyyyyy. I need my Cockapoo fix on a Sunday afternoon. 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh - I needed a good coooo over a cockapoo or two! Please give password!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Mary!!! Can't see the pics!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You can see some of the pics on the FB page of the Cockapoo Owners Club. x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone - Mary hasn't been feeling very well today but will be on here to sort out the photo problem as soon as she is able to - they are worth the wait


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you posted that Ali I was just going to ask if she was teasing us. Hope you're feeling better soon Mary, take care x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

hi everyone, sorryforgot to set that album to public can someone please click in and see if it works now. my apologies again


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Superb, looks like you had a great time, thanks Mary hope you are feeling better x x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Mary, great photos.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great photos, thanks

Ian


----------

